# two weeks of fishing left



## ducknut141

With only 31 days to goose/duck season FINALLY. The last two weeks of fishing before swithing the boat back to waterfowl. It did prove it's self to be a fish catcher. Now back to the time of year that I like the most.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducknut141 said:


> With only 31 days to goose/duck season FINALLY. The last two weeks of fishing before swithing the boat back to waterfowl. It did prove it's self to be a fish catcher. Now back to the time of year that I like the most.


DN, summer flew by fast! Cant wait for the early tickler get the juices flowing, good luck this year


----------



## ducknut141

Thank you you also


----------



## Muddy

The geese are starting to fly in and out of a cut wheat field next to our property every day. This is the first time that I've seen the young geese going in and out of AG fields. Up until now they've been staying around the brood ponds and eating grass.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Muddy said:


> The geese are starting to fly in and out of a cut wheat field next to our property every day. This is the first time that I've seen the young geese going in and out of AG fields. Up until now they've been staying around the brood ponds and eating grass.


DN see canada having a cormorant hunting season..hope Ohio follows


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Deadeyedeek said:


> DN see canada having a cormorant hunting season..hope Ohio follows


DN...15days and a wake-up!!


----------



## ducknut141

Yep I take it your hunting PA also. I talked to an Ohio wildlife Officer about cormorants. He said you will probably never see it here because to many people leave mergansers float much less a cormorant.


----------



## Bprice1031

ducknut141 said:


> Yep I take it your hunting PA also. I talked to an Ohio wildlife Officer about cormorants. He said you will probably never see it here because to many people leave mergansers float much less a cormorant.


When does the PA season open compared to Ohio?


----------



## ducknut141

1st and the 5th


----------



## Bprice1031

Thank you


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Bprice1031 said:


> Thank you


DN, just hunting ohio,Mich..got a bonus this year..got a permit to shoot geese off the sewage treatment property..so its sewer chicken time..way to many there


----------



## ducknut141

Now that lube day is done (I do it twice a year jack up the trailers clean the wheels check the bearings and adjust as needed grease and change lower unit lube in all the outboards) put the blind on and adjust it change props for duck hunting. CRAP I should have started sooner.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducknut141 said:


> Now that lube day is done (I do it twice a year jack up the trailers clean the wheels check the bearings and adjust as needed grease and change lower unit lube in all the outboards) put the blind on and adjust it change props for duck hunting. CRAP I should have started sooner.


thats what ya get when ya fish too much! Started my stuff early,and soooo ready..But a confession, its the first time in 50yrs


----------



## snagless-1

Ohio never leads on outdoor issues always waits.If you are not a wild life biologist they don't listen to you.Had an experience at district 3 years ago what a joke.All of us hunters and fisherman don't know anything.


----------



## squidlips2020

What’s the rules for waterfowl at muskinum watershed lakes... can I hunt off the boat? Does the motor have to be off? How far away from houses as I may try to hunt Atwood.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

squidlips2020 said:


> What’s the rules for waterfowl at muskinum watershed lakes... can I hunt off the boat? Does the motor have to be off? How far away from houses as I may try to hunt Atwood.


2 Days and a wakeup!!


----------



## ducknut141

Two loooong days of scouting. I have 400+ on one of my farms and i can't hunt them. Oh well. I do have blind 7 at Mosquito the first week of early goose but going solo.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ducknut141 said:


> Two loooong days of scouting. I have 400+ on one of my farms and i can't hunt them. Oh well. I do have blind 7 at Mosquito the first week of early goose but going solo.


DN..here we go!! Good Luck


----------



## ducknut141

You too. I'm sitting here watching the decoys mallards swimming in them geese outside thinking about my baby girl I had to put down in March just not the same


----------



## Carpn

Used to be you couldn't hunt muskingum lakes till after labor day . 

Beyond that I think if you just use common Sense on where you hunt you should be fine . 

You have to have your motor off and forward progress ceased before you shoot . 
Not supposed to run up on them , kill the motor and lay into them is the intention of that law . 


squidlips2020 said:


> What’s the rules for waterfowl at muskinum watershed lakes... can I hunt off the boat? Does the motor have to be off? How far away from houses as I may try to hunt Atwood.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Go


Carpn said:


> Used to be you couldn't hunt muskingum lakes till after labor day .
> 
> Beyond that I think if you just use common Sense on where you hunt you should be fine .
> 
> You have to have your motor off and forward progress ceased before you shoot .
> Not supposed to run up on them , kill the motor and lay into them is the intention of that law .


t it..like losing a kid, miss my labs badley, but cant take losing them..your right, just not the same!


----------



## Bprice1031

How did you PA hunters do? I haven't seen any results from opening day???


----------



## ducknut141

I got my 1


----------



## Bprice1031

ducknut141 said:


> I got my 1


That's great! Hope it was a good day out!


----------



## ducknut141

Anytime I get to hunt it's good out. I don't care about getting anything either. passed on my one Saturday because it wasn't coming in just passing by at 20 yards.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

This has been for us one of the better teal seasons we had over the last few years, seems to be birds at every location we have hunted,and in good numbers.


----------



## Muddy

I’ve been seeing some random teal around lately. More than usual and in multiple locations.


----------

